

Bootstrapping: Building an Application Framework using Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 - camwest
http://appframework.bigbangtechnology.com/

======
camwest
Hey folks, Cameron from Big Bang Technology here. A little background:

We're fed up with Flash/Flex on the Front End and we're working on redesigning
our flagship application Woople (<http://www.woople.com>) to use a responsive
mobile friendly design. We have a lot of friends in the Toronto area who stop
in by our office and see what's happening and when they saw the process that
we were using they got excited and really wanted us to share with them how
exactly we were doing the conversion.

So we figured other people would be interested as well. Here are some things
you'll learn:

* Performing a component inventory on your existing application * Editing and sorting the component inventory * Creating a set of categories for your design framework * Building your framework website to help communicate with your stakeholders * Customizing Bootstrap 2.0 * Building your framework as re-usable Rails Engine / ruby gem so all your applications can leverage it. * Working with your development team to upgrade and version each component so you can smoothly roll out upgrades.

Plus a lot more...

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Obviously there isn't a lot to see
yet but I expect the first episode to be released soon as well as an
introduction video.

